# White Cloud Mountain Minnow, the Perfect fish.



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

I wrote an article on this amazing fish. I use it in many setups. I start off many novice hobbyists with this fish also. Anyone keep large schools of White Clouds? I myself am gonna setup a planted tank purely for them soon.

If you've got some extra time, have a read:
White Cloud Mountain Minnow, the Perfect fish. | TankGeek.com


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

I love these guys, I have four in my 25 gal and they just brighten it up! They stay towards the top also and are so active. I love when they open there fins up all the way. Great article!


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi, I just added 5 of these awesome fish to my 55g last week. I plan to add more soon. I'm hoping for babies one day.

Nice article, you did a great job.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I always liked these fish. Do you know how they cope with high temperatures for short periods? I know they like a slightly cooler temp but it gets hot in the summer here.


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

snail said:


> I always liked these fish. Do you know how they cope with high temperatures for short periods? I know they like a slightly cooler temp but it gets hot in the summer here.


They did fine at 90 degrees in my fish room when temperatures were 100+ outside.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh I like those, they are "cute" they would look nice with the rest of my fish. Would they get along with guppies, mollies and female betta, along with mystery snail and ghost shrimp????


----------



## Corywm (Jan 18, 2011)

danilykins said:


> Oh I like those, they are "cute" they would look nice with the rest of my fish. Would they get along with guppies, mollies and female betta, along with mystery snail and ghost shrimp????


Should do well with all of those.


----------



## badkelpie (Mar 30, 2011)

White clouds are completely non-aggressive. And un-killable. The 4 I have in my tank were some I got 3 years ago for a planted 5 gallon tank. I moved in the winter, and they stayed in my unheated apartment for several days. They must've gotten down to 40 degrees. Then lived with my sister in a terrarium with a newt, then back in the 5 gallon, now in a 20 gallon.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

These are cool fish! thanks! may look for one...


----------



## Nik Uyr (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the article. I really like White Clouds, especially the gold variety.


----------



## Mrmike (Apr 1, 2011)

White clouds are great! Does anyone have a line on any "meteor minnows" or longfinned white clouds?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Its kinda comical, my Uncle owns my house my father and his family grew up in, going thru attic boxes he found a shoebox of slides and ribbons(1st-3rd place) from 1971-1973 when my father was doing jar shows and such, He has a 1st place for the WCMM and a slide to go with it, He now wants to let his tetras all die off and go back to the WCMM.

Very good read too, Such a little fish with so much beauty and history.


----------

